# configure x-terminal-emulator



## roddierod (Dec 23, 2014)

Can someone please tell in what file I should configure x-terminal-emulator.  The only window manager I am using is i3.  I spent over an hour googling this I and if I see the words "sudo update-alternatives..." I'm going to snap and stab a potato!


----------



## scottro (Dec 24, 2014)

Include FreeBSD in the search terms.  I'm not familiar with x-terminal-emulator.  Where do you find these things, Rod, did you write it yourself?  (Heh, I started to give a brief tutorial on eliminating terms from google and make some other obvious suggestions before I saw who it was.)

/me now goes to google x-terminal-emulator.
EDIT
And googling it indicates that it's something Debian based systems use to refer to whatever your preferred terminal is.  

http://askubuntu.com/questions/5009...lator-return-the-output-of-man-gnome-terminal

Ok, I'm too sleepy to think, but if I don't post again in this thread Rod, happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## Oko (Dec 24, 2014)

What is x-terminal-emulator? 

~/.Xdefaults is the older method of storing X resources. This file is re-read every time an Xlib program is started. If X11 is used over the network, the file must be present on the same filesystem as the programs.

~/.Xresources is newer. It is loaded with xrdb into the RESOURCE_MANAGER property of the X11 root window. Whenever any program looks up a resource, it is read straight from RESOURCE_MANAGER.


Here is the .Xresources file I use. In particular pay attention to xterm section.

```
XTerm*termName: xterm-color
XTerm*loginShell: true
XTerm*faceName: Mono
XTerm*faceSize: 11
XTerm*background: black
XTerm*foreground: gray

Xft.antialias: true

XClock*analog:                          false
XClock*strftime:                        %T %A %e %B
XClock*face:                            ter-d12n
XClock*interval:                        1
XClock*margin:                          0
XClock*foreground:                      gray
XClock*background:                      black
```


----------



## roddierod (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm working on a new port and it uses that variable to open the terminal of your choice for one of it functions.  For some reason I thought it was associated with that Freedesktop.org standards, I have seen it before.  But being a Debian thing explains why I can only find Debian and Ubuntu references.

Scott happy holidays to you too.


----------



## shepper (Dec 25, 2014)

scottro said:


> And googling it indicates that it's something Debian based systems use to refer to whatever your preferred terminal is.


I think this is not specific to Debian Based systems.  XFCE4, Gnome3 and KDE4 use this to call the default terminal.  See this for XFCE4.


----------

